# Kabelbaum



## knut12345 (24 August 2011)

Hallo An alle Elektronikspezialisten!


Ich suche jemanden, der einen Kabelbaum für ein Stagepiano der Marke Yamaha PF 100 Clavinova entweder neu bauen oder reparieren kann. Dieser Kabelbaum verbindet eine Platine am Gehäuseinnendeckel mit einer Platine an der Unterseite der Klaviatur. Da einige Drähte herausgerissen ziehen funktionieren einige Tasten am Klavier nicht mehr. 

knut12345


----------



## thomass5 (24 August 2011)

Das sollten eigentlich einige können. Wo wohnt denn das klavier um sich das ganze vorstellen zu können wären bilder nicht schlecht.


----------



## knut12345 (24 August 2011)

Hallo Thomas!

Das Klavier wohnt in Österreich, genauer gesagt Niederösterreich im Bezirk Baden. Bilder über den Kabelbaum werden ich noch hochladen.


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2011)

Hallo Knut,

kann Dir nicht ein Musiker-Fachgeschäft einen Kontakt zu einem Reparatur-Fachbetrieb vermitteln?
Oder steht das Klavier auf der Spitze eines Eurer tollen Berge? 

Harald


----------



## knut12345 (25 August 2011)

Defekter Kabelbaum


----------



## marcengbarth (25 August 2011)

Den Stecker zu reparieren ist nicht das Problem. Weißt du denn welche Leitung auf welchen Pin gehört? 

Ansonsten kann ich dir bestimmt auch einen von neu von Yamaha besorgen.

Wenn möglich dann mach' bitte eine Nahaufnahme von dem Stecker und den Adern.


----------



## knut12345 (26 August 2011)

*Vergrößerung des Kabelbaumsteckers*

Ich hoffe, das die Vergrößerung der Kabel mit den Steckern ausreicht. Die weißen Stecker werden auf eine Leiterplatte an der Unterseite der Klaviatur auf die entsprechenden Gegenstücke eingesetzt. Ich habe die Kabelenden vorerst provisorisch zusammengedreht. Richtigerweise waren sie in den an den weißen Steckern vorgesehenen Ritzen eingesetzt und verankert.


----------



## marcengbarth (26 August 2011)

Die Adern kann man einfach in die Stecker "reindrücken", man sollte nur wissen wo die hingehören. Ich werde mich mal um einen Schaltplan bemühen.


----------



## knut12345 (30 August 2011)

Hallo Marcenbarth


----------



## knut12345 (30 August 2011)

Hallo Marcenbarth!

Habe noch ein paar Detailfotos hochgeladen in vergößerter Form mit den Steckern am Gehäuse und an der Unterseite der Klaviatur.

Knut12345


----------



## thomass5 (30 August 2011)

... wie sind die noch intakten Leitungen verschaltet? 1:1? 

Thomas


----------

